# Adaptive Snowboarder here, what's up



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys, Courtney here. Been riding 12 years, 2 years being a Para snowboarder. This season I'm starting to race sbx (USASA) against other adaptive snowboarders. 

For the ppl who don't know what adaptive riding and racing is, it's for snowboarders or skiers with disabilities. I have a brain injury, so I deal with high muscle tone and ataxia now. Being on my board again makes me feel normal. 

Heading out to Breck in a couple weeks to race in one of the Diana Golden races. Pretty exciting.

I'd love to meet any other snowboarders, racers, or even fellow para snowboarders here!


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

Big props to you! I hope you do well in your upcoming race. I've always had a respect for Amy Purdy and other adaptive sports people since I saw her TedTalk where she talks about her life and all the positive things that she does. All the best!


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey thanks, wasn't fishing for those compliments though haha I also give big props to our Paralympians. They don't get the attention they deserve compared to our Olympians.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, look forward to your input and experience. Anyway link with another adaptivee from last year.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/135290-amputee-valgus-knee.html


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

Many thanks, dude. Thanks for the link. Good to meet others.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a buddy who volunteers for the adaptive program in Vancouver.

Every year he bugs me to volunteer, this year I think I'm finally gonna do it.

Props to you little lady(?)


TT


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

timmytard said:


> I have a buddy who volunteers for the adaptive program in Vancouver.
> 
> Every year he bugs me to volunteer, this year I think I'm finally gonna do it.
> 
> ...


You should totally do it! It's really cool. Most of the kids at my adaptive program deal with autism and downs syndrome, some are even blind! Awesome stuff. Then most of the young adult athletes have had injuries like spinal cord injuries, brain injuries, and amputees. There are some of us with cerebal palsy as well. 

Really cool stuff. I bet it'll be a cool experience. You meet the other spectrum of ski/snowboard school athletes. You should def try it out.

and yes, lady haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome. You should definitely get with @essie52 She may be able to benefit from your experience. She's worked very hard to overcome the challenges she faced in pursuit of this passion. :grin: :cheer:

I think She's probably the only adaptivee we have here. (....the resta us are just "_Lame!_") wink wink!! :laugh: >


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Welcome. You should definitely get with @essie52 She may be able to benefit from your experience. She's worked very hard to overcome the challenges she faced in pursuit of this passion. :grin: :cheer:
> 
> I think She's probably the only adaptivee we have here. (....the resta us are just "_Lame!_") wink wink!! :laugh: >


By all means! And likewise with her - maybe I can benefit from her experiences! Haha please, we're all chill, we all have different abilities


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I have a buddy who volunteers for the adaptive program in Vancouver.
> 
> Every year he bugs me to volunteer, this year I think I'm finally gonna do it.
> 
> ...


TT-
You and me...lessons! I suspect that would be a day!
-E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Welcome. You should definitely get with @essie52 She may be able to benefit from your experience. She's worked very hard to overcome the challenges she faced in pursuit of this passion. :grin: :cheer:
> 
> I think She's probably the only adaptivee we have here. (....the resta us are just "_Lame!_") wink wink!! :laugh: >


Ahhh.... I feel the love :x


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Courtm092 said:


> Hey guys, Courtney here. Been riding 12 years, 2 years being a Para snowboarder. This season I'm starting to race sbx (USASA) against other adaptive snowboarders.
> 
> For the ppl who don't know what adaptive riding and racing is, it's for snowboarders or skiers with disabilities. I have a brain injury, so I deal with high muscle tone and ataxia now. Being on my board again makes me feel normal.
> 
> ...


Hi Court-
Nice to meet you. Adaptive snowboarder here. Cerebral Palsy, amputee, and old. Started boarding about two years ago but it took until the end of last year to really get things dialed in (lots of duct tape and zip ties). Hubby bought me a new coat for this season so I am sure my boarding will greatly improve. :laugh2: Oh, and a new law in Maine may help as well (you know, with the CP and all).
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

essie52 said:


> Hi Court-
> Nice to meet you. Adaptive snowboarder here. Cerebral Palsy, amputee, and old. Started boarding about two years ago but it took until the end of last year to really get things dialed in (lots of duct tape and zip ties). Hubby bought me a new coat for this season so I am sure my boarding will improve this season. :laugh2: Oh, and a new law in Maine may help as well (you know, with the CP and all).
> E


:surprise: adapt, CP, amped, old in ypantz and WHACKED....omfg... :bowing: Ride on Ms Essie


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

essie52 said:


> TT-
> You and me...lessons! I suspect that would be a day!
> -E


Let's do it, it'll be awesome.
Your cheeks will hurt for days.
Hahaha>


TT


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

essie52 said:


> Hi Court-
> Nice to meet you. Adaptive snowboarder here. Cerebral Palsy, amputee, and old. Started boarding about two years ago but it took until the end of last year to really get things dialed in (lots of duct tape and zip ties). Hubby bought me a new coat for this season so I am sure my boarding will greatly improve. :laugh2: Oh, and a new law in Maine may help as well (you know, with the CP and all).
> E


I feel ya about the duct tape. My snowpants ripped last season from falling a bunch so I just started putting cool colored duct tape on them and spraying them with wet-proofing stuff. A+ in my book haha I got a new coat as well!! 

I just wanna throw this out there and you may already know about them or you may not. But boots. Def look into Boa Systems. I prefer it over regular lacing and quick pull. With Boa all you do it spin 1 or 2 buttons on your boot and it tightens it for you. Then all you need to do it pull the button for quick release . These boots were a miracle for me after my injury. 

I know which law you are talking about    I can't wait until my state makes legalizes.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Courtm092 said:


> I feel ya about the duct tape. My snowpants ripped last season from falling a bunch so I just started putting cool colored duct tape on them and spraying them with wet-proofing stuff. A+ in my book haha I got a new coat as well!!
> 
> I just wanna throw this out there and you may already know about them or you may not. But boots. Def look into Boa Systems. I prefer it over regular lacing and quick pull. With Boa all you do it spin 1 or 2 buttons on your boot and it tightens it for you. Then all you need to do it pull the button for quick release . These boots were a miracle for me after my injury.
> 
> I know which law you are talking about    I can't wait until my state makes legalizes.


Yes. Boa is great for me too. Things that have worked for me:

1. videos from members here given me very specific instruction to my questions
2. the stiffest female boots I could find since I have very little heel flexion so I need every movement to count (honestly, I wish I could wear men's boots since they are stiffer but with a 5.5US women's size that is not happening).
3. 1" heel lifts inside my boots.
4. binding lifts (I forget how high I made mine)
5. Lots of patience and a good sense of humor
6. An awesome husband (instruction from a spouse is not often recommended but mine's amazing). I highly recommend one of these.

Laws and all - yeah, it sucks because I qualify for medical mj in Maine but my residence is NH which does not have a program set up yet. However, we do most of our boarding in Maine. It helps me with muscle tone (my muscles are overactive; good for physique, bad for control).

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Let's do it, it'll be awesome.
> Your cheeks will hurt for days.
> Hahaha>
> 
> ...


The question is who is travelling to whom? Hubby might be down for a trip. We keep saying we're going to take one. At least you said checks and not jaw. >

E


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

essie52 said:


> Yes. Boa is great for me too. Things that have worked for me:
> 
> 1. videos from members here given me very specific instruction to my questions
> 2. the stiffest female boots I could find since I have very little heel flexion so I need every movement to count (honestly, I wish I could wear men's boots since they are stiffer but with a 5.5US women's size that is not happening).
> ...


A way I found to make a boot stiffer (especially after long use when they start getting softer) is to start stuffing them in between the boot and lining. I learned this from one of my coaches (and friend). She used this hard stuff and taped in on the sides of the lining. It stabilized my ankle and my heel stayed put. I'll show you what it looks like if you want. 

But yeah, I always usually wore guys boots because my calves are bigger, but the guy at the shop advised to get girls boots because of the difference in the anatomy of our calves... girls calves start lower than guys.

Oh man how much I understand you with the muscle tone! My right side has been so bad after the injury. I can barely move my right arm these days even with muscle tone meds. One of my coaches is an OT and she stretches out my arm and leg before riding.

I ride in NH all the time! That's where my adaptive program is! New England Disabled Sports down in Lincoln!!! I live in NJ and med mj is legal but only if you have super bad seizures or if you have cancer. I don't think we're gonna be legal down here until our idiot governer is out. Luckily I'm heading to CO in 2 weeks and I'm bringing back some goodies.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

essie52 said:


> Yes. Boa is great for me too. Things that have worked for me:
> 
> 1. videos from members here given me very specific instruction to my questions
> 2. the stiffest female boots I could find since I have very little heel flexion so I need every movement to count (honestly, I wish I could wear men's boots since they are stiffer but with a 5.5US women's size that is not happening).
> ...


7. Sorry.... I forgot one... music.... I have a specific list of songs that all have about the same rhythm... My muscle memory does much better when I am listening. Not sure if it anything more than a distraction so my brain stops with the "Holy SH*T You're going to die. What the F*CK are you thinking? You were not designed for this!". Either way, it works for me.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

essie52 said:


> The question is who is travelling to whom? Hubby might be down for a trip. We keep saying we're going to take one. At least you said checks and not jaw. >
> 
> E


Hahaha yeah I left that open for interpretation. Lol
I meant from laughing lol

You guys are coming up here, I can't get info the states.

Your ****** dollar is worth millions against our Canadian pesos.

You guys can be Mack daddies, lighting joints with hundred dollar bills yo, hahaha fo realz.

Then, there's also this.
Hahaha, those are my pets lol.

Maybe you could suitcase some for your trip home? Hahaha

[ame]https://vimeo.com/110831455[/ame]


TT


----------



## Courtm092 (Nov 15, 2016)

While I'm all you cool cats are here, can anyone give me tips on skating and getting off the lift. I'm living the gaper struggle these days


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Courtm092 said:


> While I'm all you cool cats are here, can anyone give me tips on skating and getting off the lift. I'm living the gaper struggle these days


search will be yo friend

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...aching/44554-newbie-how-did-you-guys-get.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...550-your-first-snowboard-lift-experience.html

this lift was always fun to do 1 footy...


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Courtm092 said:


> While I'm all you cool cats are here, can anyone give me tips on skating and getting off the lift. I'm living the gaper struggle these days


You and me both!
Here's what I did (and still do the first time on a new lift):
I ride goofy and most of the people I ride with ride regular. Getting on and off the lift we hold hands... both hands. After my body gets a feel for the lift I can generally stop doing it (there are a few that I wipe out on every single time...they tend to be onto the kitty runs).

Skating is also very difficult since I skate with my prosthetic side. The only way I can do it is to skate with my foot in front of the board. Many people have tried to get me to skate with my foot in back and I just cannot figure out how to fire the muscles to make it work. My skating now is slow but steady and I only tend to fall when standing still 
E


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Courtm092 said:


> While I'm all you cool cats are here, can anyone give me tips on skating and getting off the lift. I'm living the gaper struggle these days





essie52 said:


> Skating is also very difficult since I skate with my prosthetic side. The only way I can do it is to skate with my foot in front of the board. Many people have tried to get me to skate with my foot in back and I just cannot figure out how to fire the muscles to make it work. My skating now is slow but steady and I only tend to fall when standing still
> E


If you've read wraths links? You know I've been crashing & burning _HARD_ on many of my lift dismounts for years. :laugh: (...and no joke, I had to do it on all fours for a while just to keep from seriously wracking myself up.  :laugh. I was immediately putting both hands down & dragging them in the snow to stop myself! :blink:

A couple things that helped.... Getting a stomp pad! This really helped keep my foot from sliding off my slick assed topsheet, digging in and wishboning my hips! Also,.. I had better control turning & stopping heelside when one footing it. So I tried to always get the outside L hand seat on the lift. This way I could heelside turn away from the rest of the crowd getting off rather than turning into the group or eating shit trying to go toeside. 

In other words.... Try to Set yourself up so you can maneuver to your best side. I also had better luck once I started actually placing my back foot closer to the middle of the board rather than all the way back against my rear binding. YMMV, but that works better for me.

Also,... I make a point out of _warning_ others that my dismounts can be wild & hazardous! (...this usually motivates them to get out of my way fast when we get to the top!) :grin: :laugh:

Skiers have been the true Bane of my lift dismount woes. Those fuckers can't seem to keep their gear to themselves. No in the lift line,.. Not dismounting. They jam their poles in my bindings,.. Put their skis on top of my board,.. You name it. 

For skating,.. I skate /w my foot behind my board. I was given a tip to keep my board slightly edged heelside when skating like this so It doesn't slip or slide out toe side when flat based. Edging like that also gives me something to push against. @essie52 ,.. It might help you to have your board slightly up on toe side edge when skating. 

Hope some of my embarrassing lift experiences proves helpful.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Question for OP and others...
Is it beneficial for adaptive boarders to identify themselves? Here's why I ask. I find people much more friendly/understanding (i.e. less assholey) when I am riding with someone who has a jacket on identifying themselves as part of an adaptive program. Myself, unless someone is being a complete dickwad, I am very understanding of people on the hill regardless of their physical abilities. However, I do not think this is the norm. Someone observing me snowboard would not realize I have a disability; though he/she might think my form needs work. There have been times when I have wiped out getting off the lift or standing in line (yeah, what the hell is up with that?) and people have been rude. Or the skier who think it is OK to put their ski tips on my board. For most people that might not be an issue but for me it can seriously mess with my balance. So, in my long-winded way I ask, would people find it beneficial to know someone has a disability?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It may be helpful but generally some people are always gonna be aholes. The true weekend warruors or vacation badasses are the worst. They want their snow and dont care who they eun over to get it. 

I ride alot and dont care, its also quite obvious to me when someone is not comfortable or off a little and will usually ask if I can lend a hand. Typically I let them know to do what they gotta do to get off comfortably and dont worry about me, I can jump off at the last second and ride around them if they fall. I am also happy to let them hold my hand or take their kid for them, it is way more helpful if I know first though rather than just grab me. 

On the flip side if someone knows what they are doing and acts like a damn fool I can be an asshole to them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sure, there are ruthless assholes everywhere, but I'm sure many ppl would happily give you some extra hand/space if they know you'd appreciate this. 

While I'm trying to be respectful to everyone anyway, I do pay additional attention if I _know_ someone can do with a bit help. Like, in a liftline, if there's a kid infront of me, I'll keep more tension in shoulders n torso to absorb shoves from behind, whereas if there are only adults, I just relax go with the flow (BTW: all the resorts I've been to in CO n AK? Ppl have had a jaw dropping nice manner to stay in line with room between them. While at ours? There's a chaotic tight squeeze-shove-poke-push attitude. Poles n skis on the board? Every other second. Gondola line? Skis n poles in your back/neck alla time. Imagine Indian traffic...)

Thus, if you were infront of me with no identification and I had seen you riding just fine? I wouldn't pay special attention in the line and be relaxed, and thus a push from behind would likely result in a little domino-effect shove. However, if I'd knew you could be taken off balance easily? I'd keep n defend extra room and shove my board backwards each time the one behind thinks the line will move faster if he only keeps on pushing.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

essie52 said:


> Or the skier who think it is OK to put their ski tips on my board.


that's what skiers do. only people I've come across that don't keep their distance are the skiers and renters. I don't get why the assholes in full spyder gear and $1000 skis still do that shit. mini rant. 

I'm pretty sure even if you put a huge sign on your back saying you have a disability and people should keep their distance for your and their safety, I'm pretty sure they'll still do it. then read your sign, say sorry, and do it again a minute later because they forgot and they're about 2 chairs away from getting on.


----------

